# Sources: Bucks to add Kenyon Martin; Nate Wolters expected to be waived



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> The Milwaukee Bucks are signing former All-Star power forward Kenyon Martin to a 10-day contract, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Bucks have committed to add Martin to their roster this week, perhaps as early as Thursday, after letting a player go to open up a spot.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12136235/milwaukee-bucks-sign-kenyon-martin-10-day-contract


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Sources: Bucks to add Kenyon Martin*



> The Milwaukee Bucks are signing former All-Star power forward Kenyon Martin to a 10-day contract, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Bucks have committed to add Martin to their roster this week, perhaps as early as Thursday, after letting a player go to open up a spot.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12136235/milwaukee-bucks-sign-kenyon-martin-10-day-contract


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Former all star PF, that shit is a distant memory. This must have been back when Byron Scott was despised by Nets fans instead of Lakers fans or Cavaliers fans.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Bucks to add Kenyon Martin*



> The Milwaukee Bucks are signing former All-Star power forward Kenyon Martin to a 10-day contract, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Bucks have committed to add Martin to their roster this week, perhaps as early as Thursday, after letting a player go to open up a spot.
> 
> ...


http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=12136235


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Three threads for Martin signing a 10 day contract with the Bucks? It's not that special of a move. :laugh:

Merged.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> *Bucks To Waive Nate Wolters*
> 
> The Bucks are expected to waive Nate Wolters to accommodate their 10-day deal with Kenyon Martin, reports Gery Woelfel of The Journal Times (Twitter link). Milwaukee can’t sign Martin unless it offloads one of the 15 players it has on the roster, and it appears Wolters is the one to go, as I speculated, since his contract contains the least amount of guaranteed money among anyone on the Bucks. He’s making the one-year veteran’s minimum salary this year, but next year’s minimum salary is non-guaranteed.
> 
> Wolters has seen action in just 11 games so far this season, though he did receive only his second stint of 20 or more minutes since the season began in Wednesday’s blowout win over the Sixers. The 6’4″ combo guard played a much more prominent role last year, starting 31 games and averaging 7.2 points, 3.2 assists and 1.0 turnover in 22.6 minutes per game.


http://www.hoopsrumors.com/2015/01/bucks-waive-wolters.html

I'd much, much, much rather have Wolters over Martin.
@Kreutz35 @roux


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> http://www.hoopsrumors.com/2015/01/bucks-waive-wolters.html
> 
> I'd much, much, much rather have Wolters over Martin.
> 
> @Kreutz35 @roux


Wolters is nothing special, I guess I would have preferred a flyer on a young big man if we were going to cut nate


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

:'(


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kenyon Martin? 

This move has Jason Kidd's stink all over it.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hopefully, that 10 days lines up well with Ersan's return and that's all we'll see of Mr. Martin


----------

